# GA16DE-T Setup Questions



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wanting to do an SR20DET swap, but then realised I can't get that kind of money as fast as I would like. So....

I am wanting to do a CHEAP setup with my GA. I can get a T28 in good condition for about $250 off of a GTIR, or I could get a GT28RS for like $750. Is the difference that big? I am shooting for 200-250whp, closer to the 250 though. Also what boost would I have to run for each to get that, and would that boost level be safe for daily driving? I am trying to turbo for under $2000. I am getting an intercooler for $150, but what size downpipe should I get (3")? I am also getting a ported GA16 intake manifold w/ SR20 throttle body, unless that won't help me any? I will have lot's more questions as I think of them....


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

pimpride said:


> I was wanting to do an SR20DET swap, but then realised I can't get that kind of money as fast as I would like. So....
> 
> I am wanting to do a CHEAP setup with my GA. I can get a T28 in good condition for about $250 off of a GTIR, or I could get a GT28RS for like $750. Is the difference that big? I am shooting for 200-250whp, closer to the 250 though. Also what boost would I have to run for each to get that, and would that boost level be safe for daily driving? I am trying to turbo for under $2000. I am getting an intercooler for $150, but what size downpipe should I get (3")? I am also getting a ported GA16 intake manifold w/ SR20 throttle body, unless that won't help me any? I will have lot's more questions as I think of them....


If you want cheap, don't get the manifold, and forget about RS. Get the usual T28 or K26 or equivalent for 200ish used (or 100ish junkyard), and get a manifold for it - GA16 turbo manifolds are real cheap, I've seen them as low as 200$ a pop, used, and I didn't even search hard. 
Then, have a shop duplicate your exhaust in wider piping (at least 2"), unless you have something to weld with. It'll be cheaper than trying to do it using clamp-on pieces, ask me how I know  Downpipe, get some generic e-bay T28 dump pipe, something like http://cgi.ebay.com/T25-T28-DUMP-PI...ryZ43808QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - the shop will then have no problem matching your exhaust to it. 
Pretty much forget about 200+hp under 2000$ unless you go with Megasquirt or something. Just the JWT ecu + JWT VVT solenoid controller will run you 800$. Then you need pump, injectors, MAF, injector and pump for water injection, some sort of programmable ignition, to the tune of 6-800$. And o yeah, you'll prolly need a clutch on stiff springs, that's another 2-300$ right there. Then hard motor mounts to cure all that wheelhop, that's 4$ if you're cheap and patient like me, 80$ otherwise. Then wide-ass front tires - 150$. Then Phantom LSD - 300$.

Easier way is doing the cheap <=6psi setup on stock hardware + T20 or K03, which should place you in the 140-150hp category. Then gutting your bumpers, removing tow hooks, undoing the A/C, converting to manual steering, getting lightweight seats and hood, aluminum radiator, lightweight pulleys, miata wheels, floor tar removal, you get the idea. There's a wonderful thread on SR20 forum that goes on for AGES, about things you can take off (things you'd never even expect to exist). The best of the best run 1800lb SE-R's (orignially over 2500lbs!!!), many have been able to get their SE-R's in street form (door panels and all!) under a ton.
You get the idea. A 150hp 2000lb sentra will go just as fast as a 200hp 2400lb one, will handle better, and it'll cost you half the price. Don't forget, the stuff you take out is the stuff you can sell 

Now, a 200hp 2000lb sentra...


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Not interested in gutting it like that. I might be able to do $3000-$4000...

T28 Turbo: $200
Manifold: $200
Intercooler: $125
JWT ECU: $500
Cobra MAF: $100
Walbro 255 fuel pump: $45
Nismo FPR: $50
Phantom Grip LSD: $300
MSD 50lb Injectors: $200
Fuel Rail: $50
3" Stainless Steel Catback: $400
3" Downpipe: $100
Clutch: $500
Other things: $500

Total: $3270

I should be able to get ATLEAST 200whp with that right?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Not interested in gutting it like that. I might be able to do $3000-$4000...
> 
> T28 Turbo: $200
> Manifold: $200
> ...


Fuel pump will run you 90$ unless you buy used (bad idea, it's like buying used brake pads, or toilet paper). Also, for 200hp, you WILL need decent ignition and JWT VVT solenoid controller (they charge 300$ for that crap!). And without cams and ported head/intake, you'll be pumping pretty much the same boost as Wes, but you'll only have like 220hp. Which means, you'll definently need water injection.
Don't forget about tools and misc. stuff. You better have a good torque wrench that you paid at least 50$ for. You WILL need a tool that you don't have yet, no matter how big your toolbox is  All gaskets will prolly run you at least 100$, then hoses/piping, another 100$, a roll of color-coded wires is another expense, then tape, silicone, more tape, zip ties to make everything neat, brackets, sheet aluminum, bolts, bears, and lions, and tigers, oh my...
In other words, if you do the above setup and run under 4000$ budget, you must be more of a cheap-ass than me. And I sure hope you have a garage and a couple friends to help you with the hard stuff (like transaxle removal). O yeah, beer for the friends... Over time, that portion of the budget adds up to quite a lot, especially if you start drinking beer INSTEAD of doing work 

So, donno about you, but I have two goals for my car, for this spring. One is a poor man's turbo setup for under $300 (5psi is my goal), another is a sentra under 2000lbs with a frame stiffer than stock, under the other 700$  I'll prolly reserve heavier stuff towards next year, cause it's getting too expensive. 

Speaking of which, the only reason why I'm dumping more money into that car than it deserves (IMO no 700$ sentra should get a 4-figure annual mod budget) is because a) B13 looks nice, b) sentra was my first car, and c) if I make it right, it will be a testament to Nissan's awesome engineering AND to my craftsmanship.

4 grand can buy you a nice porsche turbo 924, or a MkII turbo Rx-7, both much more friendly to mods (I can think of 50$ 25hp mods for both, for example), and think of all the girls you can get with them


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay, well will a GTIR TMIC mounted up front work? Or will it even fit?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

There has to be a way for me to turbo the GA for cheaper than swapping in a SR20DET. I have a list of PRECISELY everything I would need to do the swap, and it is under $4000.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Why are my posts going in front of yours Wes?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

wes said:


> Fuel rail is more than $90
> other fab work such as the DP might be more than what you have listed, turbo might be hard to find in good condition for that price. PG is less than what you quoted. Not sure what IC you want to run, JR is very popular right now.
> 
> You will get 200WHP with that setup maybe more, really depends on bosot level.
> ...



Why are my posts going in front of yours?

Also, how hard is it to install the Phantom Grip LSD? I could do that now since it would improve things nicely. Might as well get a new clutch and flywheel while I have the tranny out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Not interested in gutting it like that. I might be able to do $3000-$4000...
> 
> T28 Turbo: $200
> Manifold: $200
> ...



Fuel rail is more than $90 
other fab work such as the DP might be more than what you have listed, turbo might be hard to find in good condition for that price. PG is less than what you quoted. Not sure what IC you want to run, JR is very popular right now. 

You will get 200WHP with that setup maybe more, really depends on bosot level. 

As far as what is safe you should research both Mike Young's and my car. Has a lot of details on this stuff.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Not interested in gutting it like that. I might be able to do $3000-$4000...
> 
> T28 Turbo: $200
> Manifold: $200
> ...



Your price for fuel pump is low, I'd say $90 is closer
injectors, you could get cheaper maybe $170
cobra MAF probably more like $140
as wes said, fuel rail will be more
You're also not counting on a lot of things you'll want/need though, oil lines, coolant lines(depending on turbo), fittings, oil pressure gauge, boost gauge, maybe boost controller.
If you're comparing vs a stock DET, a lot of the things on your list are above and beyond that. Bigger exhaust, bigger injectors, MAF, fuel pump, better clutch, LSD.
If you want 200whp, you can save money by using 240sx MAF, 370cc injectors, cheaper clutch, no LSD. Just depends if you want a max of 200whp.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I want 200whp minimum for daily driving. The prices are for used things.... I want the cobra maf since Wes says he was maxing his 240sx maf out at 250whp...

I am emailing O2 Induction about a custom intake manifold. I am willing to spend even 5 grand to get this done right. I am just wanting to get it up and running for cheap at first, then as time goes on I will get the better parts and stuff. LSD is IMPERATIVE, I get alot of one tire frying during burnouts on the stock GA16, I can't imagine it with almost triple the power lol.

I am going to be using 3 52mm guages in the dash, and one big tach like Wes did on the left. What 3 guages should I get in the dash? Boost, oil pressure, what else?

I am having a hard time finding the JWT Stage 2 Clutch featured in project Evil Twin (Wes' car). I found a turbo pressure plate for the 1.6 on MossyPerformance.com, and a 2 sided clutch disc, which I assume is the correct one.

Edit: Again, how difficult is it to remove the tranny and install the Phantom Grip Friction LSD pieces? I read the manual on their site and it looked like a fairly straight forward install, except there isn't really any reference on how to get the tranny off in the first place.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> I want 200whp minimum for daily driving. The prices are for used things.... I want the cobra maf since Wes says he was maxing his 240sx maf out at 250whp...
> 
> I am emailing O2 Induction about a custom intake manifold. I am willing to spend even 5 grand to get this done right. I am just wanting to get it up and running for cheap at first, then as time goes on I will get the better parts and stuff. LSD is IMPERATIVE, I get alot of one tire frying during burnouts on the stock GA16, I can't imagine it with almost triple the power lol.
> 
> ...


200whp minimum, that's a first for a GA16DE-T. All of my price estimates were for used. 
I think a custom intake manifold like one from O2 induction will add a lot of top end HP for the GA16. I'd love to see what one can do on a dyno.

Gauges, I'd say oil pressure, boost and EGT.

For clutch and LSD install, ask wes.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I will be getting an O2 Induction Manifold custom made for $750.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

He's going to more than likely need you car for the custom IM. He is local to me as well, in fact he did the welding on my turbo. 

Here's what I don't get. You want a bunch of power, are quoting prices for used items, but yet are going to shell out $ for a custom IM? Makes no sense to me. 

get the turbo setup purchased and installed before you start re-inventing the wheel. This sounds as if it will be your first experience with something like this and you do NOT want to do too many things at once. Take it step by step or you WILL miss something. 

If you think you'd have trouble removing the tranny alone then perhaps you should have someone help you with the PG install. If not then download the FSM and look at the tranny section. Not terribly difficult but will def. take you some time. 

Figure out your goals, budget, then buy the right parts!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nah he said that there are others wanting it as well. They can go to him lol. This is happening after I get the turbo and stuff in.... What is the piping size for a T28 intercooler setup? Should I run some aluminum piping instead of stainless steel? What kind of bends did you need Wes? Like how many different pipes and what shapes (like 45*, or jpipe) they were in.... 

Or should I just get the Hot Shot intercooler piping kit? It will have all the necessary ports and stuff for whatever needs plugged into it right?

I have a friend who can help me put the PG in.... Wes, you said I could get one for less than $300?

The manifold should free up some more whp right? Like 10 or so...if it is anything like the SR20 one, it should free up alot of hp....

How much boost should I run on the setup I have listed in this thread? I mean for daily driving. What is the safest max before stuff starts breaking?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't forget my questions above, but will I need a steel head gasket? I was reading and it seems that the stock one gives at about 10-14 psi.... 

Also, where can I get a good T28 for under $500? Will I need a J-Pipe, and what kind of downpipe do I need? I was thinking a 3" downpipe but will any T28 3" downpipe fit my setup (Like one for a SR20DET)?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Don't forget my questions above, but will I need a steel head gasket? I was reading and it seems that the stock one gives at about 10-14 psi....
> 
> Also, where can I get a good T28 for under $500? Will I need a J-Pipe, and what kind of downpipe do I need? I was thinking a 3" downpipe but will any T28 3" downpipe fit my setup (Like one for a SR20DET)?



You are in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY deep with whay you have listed. ALL of it will need to be custom fabricated. The HS piping will not longer fit once you get the O2 IM. I know John and his work rocks, it will make quite a bit more power. 

Do not relate "how much boost" with how much power. Power output at a given boost level depends on the turbo used. so 14 PSI on a T25 and 14 PSI on a GT28RS will make different power levels. 

Stock HG is fine with proper tuning. If this is yoru daily driver you will need to rent a car while you build this setup, unless you just buy the Hot Shot kit (which is what I would do in your situation).


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay so I wont get the manifold then....

Even if I buy the hotshot kit, it is going to cost alot more then piecing it together, and then I will have to still buy other things to get it to work (fuel pump, injectors, fuel rail, jwt ecu).

I have already bought an intercooler, but if I talk to hotshot, will they sell me their kit minus their intercooler for cheaper?

How much whp can I get out of the hotshot kit, plus the fuel addons? Atleast 200whp for daily driving?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Okay so I wont get the manifold then....
> 
> Even if I buy the hotshot kit, it is going to cost alot more then piecing it together, and then I will have to still buy other things to get it to work (fuel pump, injectors, fuel rail, jwt ecu).
> 
> ...


I really don't mind answerring questions but honestly this has already been answered. As far as the kit, your gonna have to call Hot Shot. 

The HS kit as is along with the 240 MAF will support over 230whp. It already comes with injectors and almost everything else. 

For the setup you were talking about I personally think you will spend more than the HS setup.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

So I don't need to get a fuel rail and injectors then? Do I still need the walbro fuel pump and nismo fpr? I emailed them last night to see how much it would be without the intercooler.... 230whp sounds like exactly what I want!

How did you blow your head gasket Wes? You said earlier it could come from not being tuned right....

And, where can I get the Phantom Grip LSD for less than $300?

I should get the JWT Turbo cams right?

I can get a cobra maf for about $100, would it be worth it to just get it instead of the 240sx maf?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> So I don't need to get a fuel rail and injectors then? Do I still need the walbro fuel pump and nismo fpr? I emailed them last night to see how much it would be without the intercooler.... 230whp sounds like exactly what I want!
> 
> How did you blow your head gasket Wes? You said earlier it could come from not being tuned right....
> 
> ...


I popped the head gasket by running lean as a result of the MAF being maxed out. You can use the Cobra MAF if you want over the 240 MAF. The 370 injectors will support about 250-260 WHP. I do recommend the walboro pump. Nismo FPR is not necessay if you are runnign a fuel setup that uses stock fuel pressure. 

Why not just egt the JGY version of the PG? it works the same and is less expensive. I did an article on it in NPM. 

if you want the cams then yeah the turbo cams are the ones to get.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I haven't been hearing the greatest things about JGY lately.... Does JGY have the optional springs or is it good enough the way it comes?

Oh, do I need a fuel rail to run the 370cc injectors?

How and why do I remove the EGR?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Well I haven't been hearing the greatest things about JGY lately.... Does JGY have the optional springs or is it good enough the way it comes?
> 
> Oh, do I need a fuel rail to run the 370cc injectors?
> 
> How and why do I remove the EGR?


OK I am beginning to think that you haven't read the NPM info. or really researched this. The 370 injectors come with the HS kit and fit in the stock fuel rail. This is a widely known and documented subject. 

Do you have emissions? if so then there is no need to remove the EGR, the HS turbo kit maintains the EGR setup.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have read it before, it just didn't stay in my head lol. This is all good to know information. Thanks very much Wes.


----------

